# Anyone Order from SXFlashcard?



## mranonymous (Aug 1, 2018)

Was just wondering if anyone had ordered from them. If so, what were your experiences?


----------



## bullet55 (Aug 1, 2018)

The tracking finally updated for mine, i ordered on the 25th. It will be delivered to me by saturday in westcoast. 

I assumed they shipped it late last week but looks like they dropped it off today. At least i know its on its way now.

Little disappointed with the late shipping but they were the 3rd vendor i tried ordering the sx pro.

First i tried modchipsdirect but my bank blacklisted the vendor.

2nd vendor, paypal wouldn't go through probably because of modchips.


----------



## Marthe (Aug 1, 2018)

Maybe you are not very lucky, I also bought my pro on 26th, but already received it this morning.


----------



## mbaran (Aug 2, 2018)

Did you use credit card or PP? I saw a previous thread about an exchange rate thing where too much was charged to the card.


----------



## judy1985 (Aug 2, 2018)

I had  bought  os code from  it , and I saked  they made 2UDS discount for me,they promised,  what was satisfied!!


----------



## mranonymous (Aug 2, 2018)

mbaran said:


> Did you use credit card or PP? I saw a previous thread about an exchange rate thing where too much was charged to the card.



I used Paypal, so there wasn't any issues with the amount. Also just an update, the SX Pro is out for delivery today so the delivery time wasn't too bad. Ordered it last Thursday and it's arriving today (Thursday)


----------



## JohnnyLive (Aug 2, 2018)

bought os code its been 30min still waiting for the code


----------



## fanny2015 (Aug 4, 2018)

Newest information, SXFlashcard will have a warehouse in Germany, for european it will be more convenient


----------



## fanny2015 (Aug 4, 2018)

Newest information, SXFlashcard will have a warehouse in Germany, for european it will be more convenient


----------

